# cheap swarm lure



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, I have used that to attract swarms before and it does work. I heard about it long ago here at beesource. One of the long time members, Grant or Ross, can't recall exactly who.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Vance G said:


> http://www.scentry.com/Beescent.htm
> 
> This product was developed to attract bees for pollination but it works well in my swarm traps and is stone cheap and you get enough to supply the whole club if you want. They have a whole range of pheromones for sale.


I used it last year for the first time and I caught a huge primary swarm. It's only cheap if you don't have to pay $30.00 shipping like I had to, but I have enough for 10 years of trapping.



AstroBee said:


> Yes, I have used that to attract swarms before and it does work. I heard about it long ago here at beesource. One of the long time members, Grant or Ross, can't recall exactly who.


I read the thread started by Grant.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would have sent you a saturated cotton square of cloth in a zip loc that would have provided you with several years worth of trap needs for nothing my friend. I can't help it if you like to throw money around!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Vance G said:


> I would have sent you a saturated cotton square of cloth in a zip loc that would have provided you with several years worth of trap needs for nothing my friend. I can't help it if you like to throw money around!


Hey Vance,
I'll take that saturated cloth!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I am sure you would my friend but you are not my friend Colimo who has to deal with a postal system that was the actual model for Obamacare! You can get the whole lifetime bottle which a YOUNG man like you may need for less than Thirty fat yankee dollars thru the declining American postal system!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow Vance, you are a curmudgeon


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Vance G said:


> I would have sent you a saturated cotton square of cloth in a zip loc that would have provided you with several years worth of trap needs for nothing my friend. I can't help it if you like to throw money around!


Never tell us socialists you'll give us something for free Vance, we'll want to move in with you.
Colino


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I know the meaning of that word and I resemble that remark! Colimo! If I had known you were a socialist, I wouldn't have made the offer!



snl said:


> Wow Vance, you are a curmudgeon


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Is this better than old comb and lemongrass oil? I mean I am not having much luck with lemongrass oil and old comb. So, maybe the local bee clubs should buy this product. The clubs could hand this out during the April meetings, as first swarms happen around Memorial Day- in my area.

P.S. My club is always trying to hand out matches with the club logo. I would much rather have the 'genie in the bottle', magic swarm lure.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

linn said:


> Is this better than old comb and lemongrass oil? I mean I am not having much luck with lemongrass oil and old comb. So, maybe the local bee clubs should buy this product. The clubs could hand this out during the April meetings, as first swarms happen around Memorial Day- in my area.
> 
> P.S. My club is always trying to hand out matches with the club logo. I would much rather have the 'genie in the bottle', magic swarm lure.


I still use some old comb with the BeeScent and I take some scum gum I run through an old food processor, mix it with a little melted bees wax and brush it around the inside of the trap. Also I don't know if it makes a difference but every swarm I've caught, the trap entrance has faced east. That could be because around here the prevailing wind is from the west.
Colino


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>I am not having much luck with lemongrass oil and old comb.

I would suspect that you are not in range of a lot of swarms.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Last year was not a good year for swarms-rainy and cold. The pear trees did not have pears. Next year might be better.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Unless you're extremely wealthy like Ollie Frank and can afford placing over 50 traps out in the spring, you're going to have off seasons. Not every season will bring you unlimited swarms. There are to many variables to predict a good year or not. 

It's like fishing, cast your line out and see what bites!:thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Unless you're extremely wealthy like Ollie Frank and can afford placing over 50 traps out in the spring, you're going to have off seasons:thumbsup:


What is a better value? Buying packages of drug crutched commercial bees most of whom do not survive the first winter?

Or spending your lonely, rainy winters building bait hives out of free lumber and catching huge durable local survivor swarms?

That's how you get rich as me. And I gave you that advice for free!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWcI7nBpUHM


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not wealthy by any means....yet (however, I have a very rich life), but I place out at least two dozen traps each year in two or three different counties. Had a 65% catch rate last year (first year to try it). I check them every 1-2 weeks. My wife enjoys tagging along too. You'd be surprised what one person can do with a little bit of time management and a lot of determination. Some of my first boxes were built out of dumpster scraps from construction sites, and didn't cost me a penny other than time building them. Don't regret it one bit. It's gone from literally nothing to something in just a couple years, and honestly at that. Next year, my goal is to have fifty traps out. And yes....I think there are good years and bad years.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Last year was a real bad year for swarms up here due to the extreme cold from the winter before. Swarm calls this past season were nill and cutouts remained steady. Drawn comb worked real well for me with no lure. There has to be bees in the area you are trapping. You can have gallons of lure but if there are no bees within sniffing distance you're wasting time and money. Good luck this season.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

bad link


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Talon,

I do about the same numbers you do. For me, it's the most exciting part of beekeeping. We're in for an early swam season this year so fingers crossed!


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Charlie B said:


> Talon,
> 
> I do about the same numbers you do. For me, it's the most exciting part of beekeeping. We're in for an early swam season this year so fingers crossed!


I agree with you Charlie! Don't get me wrong...rearing queens, making splits, and extracting honey are all fun, but the anticipation of catching swarms is unequivocal. 
Like Ollie, I use the materials the bees make for attractants along with lgo. When I melt my wax down, I take all that nasty slum gum that everyone else throws away and smear every inch of every trap (inside of course) with it. Slum gum contains the old cocoons which are chock full of just about every pheromone in a beehive. Works like a charm and I've never used actual comb in any of my traps.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

TalonRedding said:


> When I melt my wax down, I take all that nasty slum gum that everyone else throws away and smear every inch of every trap (inside of course) with it. Slum gum contains the old cocoons which are chock full of just about every pheromone in a beehive. Works like a charm and I've never used actual comb in any of my traps.


cool tip, thanks talon.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Talon,

You're doing well for not using brood comb. I've been saving my slum in a glass jar and I think it's time to make soup! I'm going to slum gum inside 10 frame deeps and then just place foundationless frames in with starter strips so I won't have a mess if I don't get to the trap for a while. I may leave one brood frame in.

I'm always willing to try new bait when I'm fishing and the same holds true for swarm lures.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

When you guys decide to write a book about it one of these days, don't forget about me. I'm not asking for royalties or anything, just a line on the "acknowledgements" page. Especially if it becomes a NYT Bestseller!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> That's how you get rich as me. And I gave you that advice for free!


Talon,

We have it in writing. We can team up and write a "How to catch a swarm" book using some of Ollie's tips and not have to pay him anything.:thumbsup:

Vance, sorry for hijacking your post. I think I may try what you suggested as well.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't own anything I put on here but I appreciate your comment. We are here to learn and share a bit if we can:<}


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> What is a better value? Buying packages of drug crutched commercial bees most of whom do not survive the first winter?
> 
> Or spending your lonely, rainy winters building bait hives out of free lumber and catching huge durable local survivor bees


I'm not saying packages are better Ollie.

I'm sorry your winters are so lonely. I pay a lot of attention to my wife and in return, she pays a lot of attention to me. Especially during the winter!


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Right now I do not have slum gum; I threw mine on the compost bin. I can get some slum gum locally. I understand that with new foundation, you do not have to worry about foul brood because the spores are encased in wax. Do you need to worry about bee diseases if you are not using your own slum gum?

P.S. I have not asked for anyone's slum gum. It is just that I do not wish to receive slum gum through the mail.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The only thing I've found that works better than old brood comb and lemongrass oil, is: old brood comb, lemongrass oil, and 1/4 of one of the PseudoQueen strips in an old bee box...


----------

